# Live coverage of European Judo Championship in Portugal



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2008)

http://212.227.96.120/index_online.php

Live coverage. Many are trying for their national Olympic teams as well as going for European medals. Well worth watching.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW  thats great that we can see a live brodcast of the event

now to catch it when someone is on the floor
looks like they have a large crown there to watch the event


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> WOW thats great that we can see a live brodcast of the event
> 
> now to catch it when someone is on the floor
> looks like they have a large crown there to watch the event


 

it's back on in half an hour (from the time of me writing this lol)


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Cool, two world champions beaten! it's on again on tomorrow (sunday 13th April) during the day.
To help with timings, if you look at the time of this post it is 1800h here so you can work out what time it will be on where you are! (I think lol!)


----------

